# Serrasalmus Brandtii



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

This is my Brandtii, i already created a topic

first topic

A video of june 2009.

june 2009 video

Sorry for the bad quality, but the water is so amber that's so difficult to make the focus without light enough...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking brandtii. And Welcome To P-Fury

why is the water amber colour?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks really good and WELCOME TO P FURY. I am guessing he has it set up as a Black Water tank.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

love your fish!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great loking little guy.







Mine is definately one of my favourite serras that I own.


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks all...

Exactly, it's a dark water setup with many red roots.
But, it's not the main reason. I have 2 Eheim filters on this tank, one mainly mechanical, and one mainly biological (with tourbactiv in it). That's the main reason...









Yep Jaeh, the cleverest serra for me... Rhombeus is a Viking, Brandtii is a Samourai


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Beauty!

I love brandtii.. I will own one one day


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Sylvius said:


> Rhombeus is a Viking, Brandtii is a Samourai :laugh:


Ghehe 

Nice Brandtii!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice brandtii and great set up


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Beauty!
> 
> I love brandtii.. I will own one one day


You can if you buy that one for sale in Toronto.


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

We wish you a Merry Christmas !!!

Some news about my cohab ( me and my Brandt







).

Now, i think i can guess the type of Brandtii is mine. This anal fin is more and more red, it's new.
His eyes are in 2 colors (big circle white in exterior and little red circle in interior) with a black vertical ray on them.

Have a nice day, and enjoying the end of the year...


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello...

I'm actually in installation of a new tank (400 Gal, more than 3 yards) and i had build a structure in wall to put the Brandtii's tank...

My Brandtii is more and more a family pet, He's scared by nothing... He wants to eat the cat and bit my wife...

Pics before




























And now










Action in 3 times

"What's that ?"









"It seems great"









"Miam, that's very good"









Go, works in progression


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, love the pics


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Kick ass Brandtii you got there, Sylvius!..He rocks like a RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS concert!!!...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sylvius said:


> Hello...
> 
> I'm actually in installation of a new tank (400 Gal, more than 3 yards) and i had build a structure in wall to put the Brandtii's tank...
> 
> ...


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice brandtii bro, whats going to go into the new tank?


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys... Now, Maurice is proud (Maurice is my Brandtii)...

At the beginning, my wife wasn't agreed with the fact to have a big tank (24 in, 180G) with a small fish who spend his journey, hidden under his root.
So, she called him Maurice in order to laugh about him...
But now, she loves him, because he's completely usual for him to live in a tank, so he's active all the time..
But few fingers in less is also a kind to have the peace with your wife...









In the next tank (36 in, 400G), i want to put a big family of wild piranhas. But, i live in France and it's harder to have special species in Europe, and even when you find, the price is often very expensive. So, for a lonely fish, it's not a problem , but between 10 and 20 fishes, it's not the same... I'm looking for 10 Geryi, 10 Mac, 20 young Super Red Peruvian or young Caribe... Only wild piranhas in this tank, because i want to test the breeding of wild species (Geryi in first)...


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

A member asked me in PM, which sand is it ? _Nice Brandtii and tank. I was wondering what kind of sand is that. Pool sand_?

Reply:

In France, this sand is called "Sable de Loire" (words at words "Loire's Sand"). Loire is one of the four big rivers in the West of France.
It's a fine natural sand without quartz, so it's soft (no injury for Corrydoras, for example).
And in water, it seems very cute and natural. More than quartz, but it's just my point of view.


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, some news pics of Maurice...
Have a nice weekend...




























This pics were made just before the ignition of the lighting... Just with natural morning day light...


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow very nice


----------

